# Fire detection and alarm query



## KevA (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have been asked to advise on fire detection and alarm requirements for the following:

The property has 5 levels including a basement (4 storey house?), no storey floor area is greater than 200m2 though. It is being re-decorated and perhaps some minor structural changes made (is this classed as refurbished?).

It was a guest house/hotel in the past (appears to have been used as a residential dwelling from 1999).

It will be used as a private dwelling but possibly rented as student accommodation in the future (not as separate flats though).

The building has an alarm control panel, heat/smoke detectors, emergency lighting, call-points and sirens/alarms.These are still be tested.

I am right in thinking that as a minimum the fire detection and alarm system should comply with BS 5839-6:2004 Grade B Category LD2 or if it is being refurbished is it Grade D and Category LD2? 

Help appreciated please.

Regards

Kevin


----------

